# new britax seat comming in april? any details? (rumors welcome)



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

so i heard on car-seat.org that britax is rumored to be comming out with a new harness/bpb combo seat in april. they said it was based on the monarch which would be so exciting since it has excellent SIP. has anyone else heard that? we're trying to decide what to do with my son who is in the mid-thirty pound range. if this seat actually happens then it is _exactly_ what i am wanting since the SIP is important, but i'd be bummed to shell out the dough for a seat liek the blvd or signo that he won't be able to use for more than a couple years. if it was harnessed to 80 pounds







AND a booster after that, then it would definately work for us until he is seatbelt ready.

feel free to share if you've heard any other details. i'm really just daydreaming at the moment, so rumors, tall tales, or even outright lies are ok.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

:

-Angela


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

I heard it's being called the Frontier? But I haven't heard much more than you already listed.


----------



## mom2PJS (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 







:

-Angela









:


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It's called the Frontier

Infinite adsjust harness like the Blvd

Harnesses 30-80 pounds

Then converts to HBB and then backless booster

Should be out early spring

That's all I have heard


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

:







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
It's called the Frontier

Infinite adsjust harness like the Blvd

Harnesses 30-80 pounds

Then converts to HBB and then backless booster

Should be out early spring

That's all I have heard









TSIP like the blvd too? Hmmmm.....

I wonder if the straps will be as high as the regent.

And if it will be approved for use on airplanes...

sigh.

-Angela


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
TSIP like the blvd too? Hmmmm.....

I wonder if the straps will be as high as the regent.

And if it will be approved for use on airplanes...

sigh.

-Angela

approved for airplanes and high harness slots? now you're daydreaming with me.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
approved for airplanes and high harness slots? now you're daydreaming with me.

















Well if they're saying up to 80lbs... here's hoping









-Angela


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm hoping it's as good as the rumours make it sound AND they'll release it in Canada. Clearly, I am crazy.


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's the Frontier gossip thread on car-seat.org.

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=34335


----------



## mom2PJS (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link to the car-safety gossip line







We're only 24 pounds in our Boulevard so I think we have a ways to go. And at 2 years old, we might actually live the life of this seat, so we won't be shopping for another 5 years. But it is great to dream about these new and improved seats. Maybe I can buy her this one for her 16th birthday.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow. I hope they really do come out with this. I would much rather buy a Britax than the Graco Nautilus. I mean, I'll buy the Nautilus if Britax doesn't come out w/ something similar, but I haven't heard great things about the overall quality of the Nautilus. I'd rather pay a bit more for Britax quality. ANd I don't want a Regent. THey just take up too much room. I'm going to have *4* kids! And I don't really want to lose that extra seat in my van b/c the Regent takes up too much room..


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

That does sound good! I hope it's really out in April.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

The only "catch" to this is their 6 year expiration policy.....just thinking out loud.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
The only "catch" to this is their 6 year expiration policy.....just thinking out loud.

yeah, but since we're going to be buying it for a 3 year old that ought to work out really well....seems like their larger convertibles work well for a few years at least (even for big kids) so this makes a good second seat (or third i guess since most the moms here said their marathons and blvd's were not adequate for a newbie).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
yeah, but since we're going to be buying it for a 3 year old that ought to work out really well....seems like their larger convertibles work well for a few years at least (even for big kids) so this makes a good second seat (or third i guess since most the moms here said their marathons and blvd's were not adequate for a newbie).

I guess so, and even if it is expired when the kiddo is 7 yrs, they could feasibly be ready for a cheapo backless booster. Of course, I would like it to last longer


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah, it sure would be nice if they lasted longer.

anyone heard about colors? if it's the same colors as the monarch then i could get the blue/black one and it would match our young sport perfectly.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I have the Boulevard and the crotch buckle doesn't go out far enough.
My son is only 38 lbs and 43" tall...He shouldn't be too big for that strap already!! But, he is. So, I want a new carseat.

Guess I'll wait til April to see what the Frontier offers. Would love an adjustable middle strap.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I guess so, and even if it is expired when the kiddo is 7 yrs, they could feasibly be ready for a cheapo backless booster. Of course, I would like it to last longer









I'd assume that with an 80lb harnessed weight limit, a 7yo would still be harnessed. I'd hate to have to go from harnessed to a cheapo backless booster when it expired....


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I just looked this up yesterday at car-seat.org. Somebody w/ inside info said the seat is real and will be out in June. It will come in 2 colors, brown (or tan?) and blue.









I don't care about ugly colors, the kids don't care. I'm very excited. I hope ds2 can hold out in his Boulevard that long. He's getting really tall in the torso, and is at the highest strap getting right now, I think. Or very close to it. But he might have an inch left, not sure.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

ooooh, someone on the other site posted pics of a flyer from britax that had an actual pic of the seat.









i know what a chunk of our tax return is going to (assuming jet can hover around 35 pounds for a while longer).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Also Britax said there would be a pink one!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

oh man! if we were even CLOSE to needing a seat for marvel i would get one in pink. as it is once she is ff she can be in jet's recaro until it expires or 40lbs - which by the williams syndrome growth chart is likely to be around age 7. who knows what seats will be on the market by the then.

i would looove a black/blue one to match our recaro or a black/grey one to match the triumph she is in now.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I heard (well, read) black/gray, pink and another solid color.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

It looks like the top slots are only going to be 18.5" which is making me cry. My poor long torsoed children.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, it's out for us if it's really only 18.5". But, I'm holding out hope since Britax has a measurement of 19.1" for the Regent on their website.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indie* 
It looks like the top slots are only going to be 18.5" which is making me cry. My poor long torsoed children.









ohhhh i hope that is not the case. i have a very long torsoed kiddoe too. that's why we turned him ff so early.

we'll probably buy it regardless though cause i really really want the sip.


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Yep, it's out for us if it's really only 18.5". But, I'm holding out hope since Britax has a measurement of 19.1" for the Regent on their website.

Good point! My Regent is definitely more than 19.1"!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I've got to measure ds's torso.


----------

